# Pru Blue?



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

PRU BLUE? The P-38 on the cover of FSM this month is painted PRU blue. What color is that? 


Eh, never mind, I found it. It's an RAF color? Hmmm... BTW, that's a really cool P38 on the cover!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Except US F-5s weren't painted PRU blue, they were painted a custom-shaded "haze" camoflage.

Close enough, though, I guess.

ModelMaster has PRU blue in their enamel line, if you need some.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks John (and thanks for not admonishing me for calling it a P38). I've never airbrushed enamels, don't want the cleaning hassles and fumes. I wonder if there is a mixture chart anywhere or an acrylic version?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heh. And I hate airbrushing acrylics 'cause I'm afraid they'll dry inside the airbrush and clog it up. 

To itch his own.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The thing about acrylics is, when I get done spraying, I run some rubbing alcohol through it, cleans any and all acryls.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I do that too on the odd occasion I spray acrylics. But laquer thinner dissolves any and all enamels in a snap, even long after they've dried.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

And the fumes haven't affected you one bit......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Course not! :freak: :tongue:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i agree with john, i use laquer thinnner for my airbrush and it cleans them great. i have tried to use extender for acrylics to help them dry slower but am still favoring enamals for spraying.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Tamiya is such a nice quality acrylic that I've never needed anything else.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i knew i saw it somewhere but i finally found it. in the sept 2004 issue of FSM theres a 4 page article on haze paint and there were u.s. p-38s that were painted British PRU blue over all while in britain. so you could use pru after all and be correct.
hope this helps


----------

